# The perfect rats; unusual?



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

My two current rats (girls) can roam around the entire house for hours without chewing anything. They have never chewed electric wires or anything else, even when young. They don't get into trouble for anything either. They just run around, explore and hang out with us when free ranging. I have trained them to come when I call them, which they do consistently. They have never been aggressive to anyone and love each other. I am not making this up. I enjoy these a tremendous amount but I am starting to wonder if this is normal? Anybody else have well behaved rats like these? 

With my former group (4 girls) I couldn't even leave the room, or I would find some illegal activity, chewed items, fallen over stuff, loose them in impossible hideouts etc. One of them would sabotage the other one's activities like sitting on a piece of to-be-shredded-paper so her sister couldn't work on it, they have chewed open an ink bottle and spread black ink all over a pinkish carpet and each other, chewed all my binders..... This seems more rat-like to me.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Enjoy it LOL, some rats are just better behaved then others. I am quite envious.


----------



## SlashGlambert (Aug 24, 2011)

That's so sweet! I agree with the above, all rats are different. Mine are trouble at times lol  Are your girls rescues? Just wondering.


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Lucky!! I have one girl like this and it just makes me realise how naughty the other girls are


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

One is a black hooded Petco rat. The other is from what everybody here calls a BYB, destined for a short life as a feeder due to "aggression towards people and rats", so yes, she is a rescue. They have never been sick, are almost 1.5 years old, social, sweet and super healthy.


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

Lucky indeed. When my fiance first brought home his two girls, one managed to squeeze out of a part of the cage we apparently missed wiring just enough, and we woke up to destroyed curtain bottoms, rat food packages, and some other chewed stuff. Thank fully nothing too bad was chewed but it was annoying that she climbed the curtains to chew them up.

If you bought the rat from that breeder, that isn't really rescue, no offense. I mean yes you did rescue that one rat, but another will just take her place, and that shows this breeder there is a market for the rats she is selling.


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

I did not buy her; she was dropped off as a feeder at the center where I work for wildlife rehab.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Well then she made a difference to that one. >_>
Personally, I wish the whole U SAVD 1 BUT MAOR WIL REPLAS IT argument would end. It makes this forum an extremely unpleasant place to be.


----------



## HighwayStar (Aug 20, 2010)

Spelling things wrong does not prove your point.


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

A.ngelF.eathers said:


> Well then she made a difference to that one. >_>
> Personally, I wish the whole U SAVD 1 BUT MAOR WIL REPLAS IT argument would end. It makes this forum an extremely unpleasant place to be.


I agree, everybody should be able to make their own personal choices after knowing the pros and cons of the options regarding this issue.
But what do you mean in the caps?


----------



## blinky000 (Jun 27, 2010)

I think it's lovely someone bothered to rescue a feeder rat in the first place. Yes, there will be more, but these ones were saved from the not so pleasant fate they were born for. Other animals have to eat too. I'm pretty sure you don't check if the food you give to your rats is suitable for vegetarians =/
Anyway, you obviously have some very well behaved rats that are eager to please you! My leather sofa has been chewed to pieces. I'd never be able to trust my girls free ranging, even supervised. So many wires to chew, they'd have a field day! Enjoy it while it lasts haha


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

This is not a discussion for more feeder debates guys. Drop it now, it NEVER ends well.

But as was said, enjoy the well behaved rats lol, i WISH my rats could be safely free ranged.


----------



## Rozlyn (Nov 5, 2011)

That's great that your two girls now can be so well behaved, especially since you didn't get to experience that before with your previous girls!

I know what you mean. I didn't trust any of my boys to free roam around my place (especially since a couple of them were too skittish), but my heart rat who I have now is absolutely perfect about running around anywhere. I can trust him to not get into anything, and it's fun to just watch him explore when I let him out to free roam wherever he pleases. It's a major change than what I'm used to, and definitely wonderful! He'll just walk around, smell things, popcorn, and then return back to me periodically for snuggles.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Did no one read my post about letting it go? I will have to lock this thread if this gets out out of hand. Which it always does.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Does no one read what Admins/mods say? LOL


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

apparently not.

just enjoy your well behaved girls, they only happen once in a blue moon  my 4 were terrors, couldn't even keep them out of mischief in their own cage!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

My doe chews the windowsill through the bars. Bratty thing. And so many pillowcases and stuff have holes it's not even funny. The rest of them don't do the obsessive destroying, although they still chew.

Be happy yours are well behaved!


----------

